# Riley's ju jitsu grading



## stacey_w (Jun 10, 2016)

So proud of Riley! He has just passed his blue belt at Ju jitsu. This one is especially important to us as it is his first grading since he was diagnosed and didn't think he would be able to carry on (even though we reassured him he could). 

He is very pleased with himself for achievement so I thought I would share with you all


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2016)

Brilliant!  Well done Riley, that is a terrific achievement, be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 10, 2016)

Yay, that's brill.  Well done to Riley.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 10, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 10, 2016)

That young man is an inspiration.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 10, 2016)

Three cheers for Riley Well done, young man. I don't think I'd want to argue with you!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 10, 2016)

Well done Riley.
He can do anything he wants to.  
Things may just need a bit of planning with the Diabetes.


----------



## stacey_w (Jun 10, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Well done Riley.
> He can do anything he wants to.
> Things may just need a bit of planning with the Diabetes.


I know that but Riley was really nervous about training when he was first diagnosed so to see him getting his belt proved to him he doesn't have to stop doing anything


----------



## Copepod (Jun 10, 2016)

Congratulations Riley. Onwards to next belt!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 10, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Three cheers for Riley Well done, young man. I don't think I'd want to argue with you!




Hee hee - congratulations, young man! 

(And Note to Self - remember not to upset Riley or his mother in future .....)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 10, 2016)

Well done Riley. Ju Jitsu is a really difficult discipline. I found the grappling on the floor to be really very intensive. I also know that the gradings are not just given away like sweets. You have to work and work bloody hard for them. Getting a grading and just recently being diagnosed is a very special thing. Please congratulate him from me and tell him hurry up and get his next one. 


PS please also tell him that if he wants a fight then he had better give me a start


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 11, 2016)

Well done Riley!  My Nephews and Godson are all into taekwondo and they love it


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 11, 2016)

Well done Riley that's a fantastic achievement added advantage is that you now have a posh belt to hold your trousers up


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 11, 2016)

Good for him !  Tell him well done from the Diabetic Support  forum members  please


----------



## stacey_w (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Riley has read all of your responses and is beaming  x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 11, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> Thanks everyone! Riley has read all of your responses and is beaming  x


So do I take it that he doesn't need a mouse trap in his hypo box now as he can defend it all on his own? 

Edited to put words in right order


----------



## stacey_w (Jun 11, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> So do I take it that he doesn't need a mouse trap in hypo his box now as he can defend it all on his own?


Haha that made me laugh Sue!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 12, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> I know that but Riley was really nervous about training when he was first diagnosed so to see him getting his belt proved to him he doesn't have to stop doing anything


I can understand his nervousness.
Aafter diagnosis I did not go swimming for two years as I was worried what would happen if I had a hypo.
Riley has overcome his worries a lot more quickly that that and got his grading.  He is a star.


----------



## stacey_w (Jun 12, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> I can understand his nervousness.
> Aafter diagnosis I did not go swimming for two years as I was worried what would happen if I had a hypo.
> Riley has overcome his worries a lot more quickly that that and got his grading.  He is a star.


Thank you SB  He is a trooper who makes me so proud every day  xx


----------

